# Results?



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Does any one know when the results will be out? cause i wanna know them sooner than later. :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure they'll be posted as soon as Admin has some time. I know that everyone is anxious to see the results but Admin is a very busy person with a job and a life. Patience, please! lol


----------

